
Data Analysis for Astrophysics in Python with Yt-Project (Interview) - blarghmatey
Astrophysics and cosmology are fields that require working with complex multidimensional data to simulate the workings of our universe. The yt project was created to make working with this data and providing useful visualizations easy and fun. This week Nathan Goldbaum and John Zuhone share the story of how yt got started, how it works, and how it is being used right now.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.podcastinit.com&#x2F;episode-106-yt-project-with-nathan-goldbaum-and-john-zuhone&#x2F;
======
brudgers
Direct link, [https://www.podcastinit.com/episode-106-yt-project-with-
nath...](https://www.podcastinit.com/episode-106-yt-project-with-nathan-
goldbaum-and-john-zuhone/)

To submit a link, leave the text field blank and add a comment after the
redirect to the |new| page.

